# Here are my chickens (cat and dog)



## Sheepshape (Aug 25, 2018)

I was just wondering how photogenic my chickens are as we have a lovely sunny afternoon.

Here's most of them.

The Old Guys




 

So, an awful pic. of the chickens.....but the pic. shows how the dog, cat and chickens all hang out together. The oldest bird here is over 10, the youngest is the Gold Brahma rooster who is about 14 months old, pretty huge and has a lot more growing to do.


The Youngsters (16 weeks old)


 
I have a couple of other adult Gold Brahma hens , a couple of chics aged 8 weeks and 11 healthy-looking embryos in the incubator on day 15.

I'm not counting my chickens before they hatch, but I already have too many....


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 25, 2018)

You are one of a very low number that I have seen say they 'already have too many'


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Aug 25, 2018)

Ten year old chicken??  Wow!  That says so much about how well they are cared for!!!


----------



## Sheepshape (Aug 25, 2018)

Donna R. Raybon said:


> Ten year old chicken?? Wow! That says so much about how well they are cared for!!!


 Thank you.

Gordon is the name of the old boy who is 10. Here he is from the front as a young man.......he never has won any beauty contests!



 

He is still a 'ladies man', though. All the Naked Neck chickens are his offspring.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 25, 2018)

I loooove the Naked Necks!  Have a couple running around myself.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 26, 2018)

My oldest chicken was 7 years old, Robin, when she died. I had a 5 year old Silver Laced Wyandotte, that Beaux, the new dog played with to death..... along with Chic-Chic, Roo-Roo and an unnamed black hen over the course of last week.  

Your flock is pretty, I love all the different colors and breeds.


----------



## Sheepshape (Aug 27, 2018)

The flock are largely Brahma and Naked Neck plus their crosses.The exceptions are the two old girls who are head down to the feeder on the right of Gordon the rooster in the top pic. They are Blue Partridge Brahma X Warren and are almost identical. They came from the same hatch about 7.5 years ago and still lay 2-3 eggs each per week during the summer months. They are the 'Brown Twins'. The black Naked Neck (head behind the feeder) is a 7 year-old called Marv. who managed to survive having been left behind by her broody mum who decided to wander off when two chicks had hatched. The deserted 2 were stone cold, but Marv hatched out on the incubator next day.

Brahma X naked Neck is a strange cross really as the legs are feathery and the neck is naked.

The Gold Partridge rooster in the first pic. is called James and is a bit of a survivor, too. James came from 6 purchased eggs which came through the post.....difficult enough to hatch these at times, even without additional problems. I started with 6 eggs. Candling on day 7 showed 3 good embryos and one 'doubtful'. Then.....disaster. Day 15......power outage for 8 hours due to overhead line replacement (only given a couple of days notice of this). Ambient temperature about 50F. I wrapped the eggs and placed them on cardboard on the side of my old stove and turned them every hour. One definitely got too hot. Power back on. Next day....one viable looking embryo, one dubious. Day 18.....only one embryo looked viable....then DISASTER 2 I dropped and cracked the egg (about 1.5 inch long crack). Noticing that the under membrane wasn't broken, I found the only nail varnish in the house and sealed the crack with shocking pink varnish. 3 days later and James made his way speedily into the world through the pink varnish.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 27, 2018)

James sure was a strong survivor type!


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 27, 2018)

Nice flock (and cat and dog) you have over there!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 27, 2018)

I think James would like his toenails painted pink...…..just saying.....LOL


----------



## Granny Heeney (Aug 27, 2018)

Loving the Brahmas!


----------



## Sheepshape (Aug 27, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I think James would like his toenails painted pink...…..just saying.....LOL


 Not sure it would match his feathers........


----------



## Granny Heeney (Aug 28, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Chic-Chic, Roo-Roo


My bestie had a solitary egg that hatched on her teen son's birthday in April.  He announced, "This is my birthday, so I get to name it, and its name is Cheep Cheep."  LOL


----------

